# inter-species dating troubles



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

im not sure where to start at so i guess i will start from the day i met her


it was the 4th of july (2013) my dad yelled up to me saying somebody was downstairs waiting for me, and then i heard a girls voice shout "i have two 3DS'!"

as soon as i heard this i got excited since ive never met another person with a 3DS before, and i was surprised since im not used to gamer girls. 

i got dressed, came downstairs and greeted her, we talked about pokemon for a bit, she showed me her rare shiny resheiram card, and she said "this card is me, im a resheiram!" i gave out a little "heh" and i then said "yes, and im a flaming white tiger with red diamonds sticking out from his flesh that has enough power to match god......." she gigled, i wasnt sure if she thought i was kidding or if she was just crazy and thought it was funny.

we continued our conversation while playing our games together; in the back of my mind i started to wonder if she was a furry, she hadent said anything about it or anything in the sorts. i didnt hear from her for a week, but on the next saturday she came over for a visit.

we talked more and i began to "read her mind" in a sorts by asking her carefully worded questions that would get her to tell me if she was a furry or not without her knowing what was even going on.

i quickly figured out that she was one, and a bit more about her then i needed to know at the time....

about a month later while we were talking on the phone (no, we were not dating yet) she asked me if i was a furry, i asked her to define it just in case she meant something else, her description met what a being a furry was to me so i answered yes and then she said she was one, i then said "i know, i read your mind before" she was baffled and asked how i knew, not believing i could read her mind, i then answered her in the most sheldonioan way i knew how (big bang theory reference) we continued to talk for a while and then i told her about yiff..... i sort of regret that.... she knew about furry porn but with "yiff" as a keyword in her searches she got way better results, for the next month she was constantly touching herself, even when i was right next to her, i jokingly said "you want me to lick you?" and that is when our relationship begin, i didnt actually touch her or anything, but she thought i was hitting on her, she then started getting happy and she said she really liked me and i felt lonely since i havent had a friend in sutch a long time so i kinda went along with it and we started dating, however the words dating, boyfriend/girlfriend and love didnt come out for a while (this is where i percive the relationship started since it had no official start)


i am homeschooled and have mental issues so i dont have friends,she has the same mental issues and takes a medication for it that helps her, however the same drug that helps her dose nothing for me so i have to be homeschooled otherwise anyone who made me mad would get beat up napoleon Bonaparte style.




because i asked about licking her jokingly she got more "sexual" very quickly, she has taken her clothes off in front of me and we havent even kissed yet, this is one of my problems, she is going to fast for me but when i ask her to slow down she refuses to even hold my hand


my second issue is that she dosnt understand my nature, i am a fluffy kitten, i need to be held, petted, cuddled, given soft, tender, warm love; not fast rough love


another issue "fast rough love" just brung to mind is her rape fettish...


she wants to get gang raped by a pack of wild arcanines....


and she expects that when we are older i will put on an arcanine fursute, chain her to a bed, and rape her


thats exactly the opposite of what i am, i want and  cuddly love that could take hours to finish and leaves both me and her exhausted, warm and happy; and the first thing we see in the morning is eachothers faces


not crazy rape....


the thing that makes it even worse is that my twin brother-  who is also a cat and is EXACTLY alike me, including the kind of girl he wants- has his "perfect girl" and it makes me feel sad and alone that he gets an amazing girl who loves him in exactly the right way, and i get a insane dragon who wants me to do things to her that i would never do....


so please, if anyone has some advice it would really be appreciated, also, i dont want to hurt her so breaking up with her would be a "only if theres no other option" thing, plus she is my only friend....


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

...What did I just read?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> she wants to get gang raped by a pack of wild arcanines....



Fucking sig'd.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> ...What did I just read?




you just read the screwed up love life of a 14 year old cat


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> you just read the screwed up love life of a 14 year old cat thats more powerful then god



I am no expert, but I think you should see a counselor.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 6, 2013)

I just....

wow



zed the cat said:


> i then answered her in the most *sheldonioan* way i knew how *(big bang theory reference)*



Best part of the whole post.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Fucking sig'd.



and yet on the warcommander fourms it took me 3 years for something i said to be put in a sig....


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

wow u have meet some cool furry chick

the only furry I've meet irl is a redditor(yuck) , brony(mediocre tv shoe) who cuts herself(scrub) chick


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> you just read the screwed up love life of a 14 year old cat thats more powerful then god (in my phantasy of course)


Wow you're 14? How old is your friend? How is she on the hot/crazy scale? She sounds pretty crazy so if she's more crazy then she is hot, I say break up with her.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 6, 2013)

There is so much wrong here....I don't....I can't....whaaaaat?!? @.@


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I am no expert, but I think you should see a counselor.


my mom dosnt know im a furry yet....


and she probably wouldent like it...


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Wow you're 14? How old is your friend? How is she on the hot/crazy scale? She sounds pretty crazy so if she's more crazy then she is hot, I say break up with her.




she is 14 too, i dont care about her looks,all humans are ugly to me, i would make her wear a fursute if we ever did it...


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> wow u have meet some cool furry chick
> 
> the only furry I've meet irl is a redditor(yuck) , brony(mediocre tv shoe) who cuts herself(scrub) chick




whats wrong with reddit...... *lights on fire*


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> whats wrong with reddit......


Pretentious hipsters, swagfags , memeboys , social justice knights, etc.....


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> my mom dosnt know im a furry yet....
> 
> 
> and she probably wouldent like it...



Judging from your OP, this would be the least of your worries.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

This is the best thing! I lol'd hard. Wtf with this people xD


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This is the best thing! I lol'd hard. Wtf with this people xD




im autistic, have ADHD, and since this is bassicly the first time im ever talking to other living being outside of my family and doctors i have no idea in hell what i should say


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Pretentious hipsters, swagfags , memeboys , social justice knights, etc.....





it has leaked minecraft stuff, that outweighs all that.. even the faggots...


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

Um......well......as silly as it may sound, you could try to find someone else. If you can make one friend, I'm sure you could make another one.

But if I were you, I would work on presentation. Your first post was a bit........graphic.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

ok, all of your reactions to parts of my everyday life are funny and all but can somebody give me some advice?


and dont say become a reality TV star....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im autistic, have ADHD, and since this is bassicly the first time im ever talking to other living being outside of my family and doctors i have no idea in hell what i should say



Still funny as hell. You know you aren't actually cat, right?

PD: I also have ADHD.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Um......well......as silly as it may sound, you could try to find someone else. If you can make one friend, I'm sure you could make another one.
> 
> But if I were you, I would work on presentation. Your first post was a bit........graphic.





my mom introduced me to her, i never leave my basement.... ever.....

how dose one find a friend when they cant go anywhere?


and by "cant" i mean it, i cant stand humans, they annoy the crap out of me, i can only talk to furries without getting pissed, not even my mother....


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im autistic, have ADHD, and since this is bassicly the first time im ever talking to other living being outside of my family and doctors i have no idea in hell what i should say


i think that's your problem. The best thing to counter autism is to interact with people (the Internet is way easier). I can handle myself perfectly fine. Here's some pro tips
1.  Most people dont give a shit about your one or two interests as much as you do so don't talk that much about one subject
2. Try to have 2-4 Internet communityies 
3. Watch Chris chandler and the try to be everything he isn't


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> she is 14 too, i dont care about her looks,all humans are ugly to me, i would make her wear a fursute if we ever did it...



This thread just keeps getting better :V


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Still funny as hell. You know you aren't actually cat, right?
> 
> PD: I also have ADHD.




i know, i tend to entertain others by telling them about my life, they never see it so they dont know its actually real and not made up


and i am autistic, not retarded, im actually a science genius, i just suck at everything else...... i know im not a cat.... :'(


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> This thread just keeps getting better :V





all good things must come to an end, i have to get off before my mother wakes up, it only 3:00 am here in ohio though, i have 3 more hours (i like to get off while its still dark out)


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i then answered her in the most sheldonioan way i knew how (big bang theory reference)



Jesus fuck just fucking kill me now


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> my mom introduced me to her, i never leave my basement.... ever.....how dose one find a friend when they cant go anywhere?and by "cant" i mean it, i cant stand humans, they annoy the crap out of me, i can only talk to furries without getting pissed, not even my mother....


#basementpride I live in my basement too but only because I can't stand my stepmother.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> i think that's your problem. The best thing to counter autism is to interact with people (the Internet is way easier). I can handle myself perfectly fine. Here's some pro tips
> 1.  Most people dont give a shit about your one or two interests as much as you do so don't talk that much about one subject
> 2. Try to have 2-4 Internet communityies
> 3. Watch Chris chandler and the try to be everything he isn't




1. my mom wont let me talk to anyone she dosnt know IRL, all i have to talk to is a rabbi, his brother (who is a great pokemon trainer but is busy a lot of the time) the mayor of norwalk who is also the pastor at my moms church, some of my moms friends, and some guy around my age who is obsessed with the sonic the hedgehog comics, and i hate the sonic comics....


2. what the hell is a communityie, do you mean community? if so i do, they all think im crazy since they arnt furries, then i blow their heads off with either creeper rain or mortarshell rain!

3. who the heck is he?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> my mom introduced me to her, i never leave my basement.... ever.....
> 
> how dose one find a friend when they cant go anywhere?
> 
> ...



You seem to have quite the temper there. I have a friend like that. Can't really get through to him when he's angry. 

But it does seem a bit lonely staying in the basement all the time. I'm not sure what to say at this point. People are very annoying, but they are necessary for your well-being. That's all I got for now.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 6, 2013)

What the fuck did I just read


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

I really feel for ya zed, I feel like I would be like him if my parents home schooled me too. Homeschooling doesn't help an autistic person it just makes the problem worse from what I can tell. I love public school



.
It's fucked that someone like a parent would constrict someones circle of friends to their own


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

Either diligent troll or next Jeff Dahmer.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i know, i tend to entertain others by telling them about my life, they never see it so they dont know its actually real and not made up
> 
> 
> and i am autistic, not retarded, im actually a science genius, i just suck at everything else...... i know im not a cat.... :'(



Sorry kid, but you are not a science genius if you were you would know you can't be genius in _science_. Math, chemistry, physics... Would be more understandable but no.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Jesus fuck just fucking kill me now




im not an aethest, its a show, not my beliefs, im deeply christian


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> 1. my mom wont let me talk to anyone she dosnt know IRL, all i have to talk to is a rabbi, his brother (who is a great pokemon trainer but is busy a lot of the time) the mayor of norwalk who is also the pastor at my moms church, some of my moms friends, and some guy around my age who is obsessed with the sonic the hedgehog comics, and i hate the sonic comics....2. what the hell is a communityie, do you mean community? if so i do, they all think im crazy since they arnt furries, then i blow their heads off with either creeper rain or mortarshell rain!3. who the heck is he?


Homeschooling, can't talk to anyone outside our religion, we both have no life. We should talk some.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Sorry kid, but you are not a science genius if you were you would know you can't be genius in _science_. Math, chemistry, physics... Would be more understandable but no.




technology is science, i can do wonders with computers, i can write my own programs, make my own computer (did 3 times and they work better then the store bought ones i have) and even make my own type of code that only i can use so nobody steals my stuff :3


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im not an aethest, its a show, not my beliefs, im deeply christian


ok zed it took me a while to understand humor as well but the joke is that you are so out and so wacked up by ur parents that they are losing faith in humanity


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2013)

The is so wtf I don't even know how to respond.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> technology is science, i can do wonders with computers, i can write my own programs, make my own computer (did 3 times and they work better then the store bought ones i have) and even make my own type of code that only i can use so nobody steals my stuff :3


Bo ca! U lebo by avr tafo es vopp!


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Homeschooling, can't talk to anyone outside our religion, we both have no life. We should talk some.




well im allowed to talk to others who dont have the same relijion as me so long as i constantly try to convert them...

but that ended when a little aethest homo nazi showed up and i got so damn pissed i ran him out of town....



still not as good as when i got rid of my arch-nemmisis but still good



my RP facebook account if you want to talk: https://www.facebook.com/tyler.robotnik


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> my RP facebook account if you want to talk: https://www.facebook.com/tyler.robotnik



This entire thread has convinced me not to.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Bo ca! U lebo by avr tafo es vopp!




ha ha ha....


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> This entire thread has convinced me not to.




wasnt talking to you grevious


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im not an aethest, its a show, not my beliefs, im deeply christian



Please no >.<, Why, why are you a christian -_-

God is not real. IT'S NOT.

http://godhatesfurries.com/


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> ok zed it took me a while to understand humor as well but the joke is that you are so out and so wacked up by ur parents that they are losing faith in humanity




no...

my mom and dad have nothing to do with my hatred of humans


i think they are inferior and must be destroyed for all the evil they have done....


i wouldent destroy them, but if right now a portal to another dimension opened and an army of anthros walked through to destroy all of humanity i would gladly join them!


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> well im allowed to talk to others who dont have the same relijion as me so long as i constantly try to convert them...but that ended when a little aethest homo nazi showed up and i got so damn pissed i ran him out of town....still not as good as when i got rid of my arch-nemmisis but still goodmy RP facebook account if you want to talk: https://www.facebook.com/tyler.robotnik


Oops sorry, only have twitter and skype (star_ice and wesleyhancock1)


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Please no >.<, Why, why are you a christian -_-
> 
> God is not real. IT'S NOT.
> 
> http://godhatesfurries.com/




the bible supports furries, i troll that site all the time with bible facts, plus they twist words and take things way out of context



gods strongest angles are anthro animals


----------



## Aetius (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i think they are inferior and must be destroyed for all the evil they have done....
> 
> 
> *i wouldent destroy them, but if right now a portal to another dimension opened and an army of anthros walked through to destroy all of humanity i would gladly join them!*



Im sorry.

Just.

Lol.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 6, 2013)

1) Stop double and triple posting.

2) I'm convinced you're just a bad troll after several of the replies and contradictions you have throughout this ridiculous thread.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

Troll or not, this has been the most entertaining thread in a while.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> the bible supports furries, i troll that site all the time with bible facts, plus they twist words and take things way out of context
> 
> 
> 
> gods strongest angles are anthro animals



The bible is FICTION, and god is the bad guy. VIVA SATANAS(he doesn't exist either)


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Oops sorry, only have twitter and skype (star_ice and wesleyhancock1)




what the hell is twitter?

and i cant do skype very often due to my mom not letting me talk to ANYONE she dosnt know IRL, i have to wait untill she, my dad, and my non-furry+white brother*  leaves the house




*im adopted and my borth mother was a slut, i have many brothers and sisters from her that i keep in touch with, intrestingly enough its my brother from my fathers side that is a furry and none from my moms side are



father....


fat-her


fat her.......


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 6, 2013)

That's it, I'm never doing drugs.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Troll or not, this has been the most entertaining thread in a while.





not troll, just true insanity


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The bible is FICTION, and god is the bad guy. VIVA SATANAS(he doesn't exist either)




you have no right to tell me what to believe


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> That's it, I'm never doing drugs.



But drugs are awesome! D; You'll miss too much



zed the cat said:


> not troll, just true insanity



Insanity is the best.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

I think his insanity is making me insane too. I can't make heads or tails of what is being said. What is it that you want exactly, Zed?


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

You're both fucking humans
Your personas being of different species shouldnt matter

Some people take this fandom way too seriously


zed the cat said:


> you have no right to tell me what to believe


You must be new here.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> That's it, I'm never doing drugs.






the only drug im currently on is zoloft and that was perscribed to help with my autisum


side affects include: involentary mucle movemens, headach, rash, sore/aching bones ECT


none are insanity, dilusions ECT


plus i spat out my pills today 


they are for anger not sanity -_-


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> what the hell is twitter?and i cant do skype very often due to my mom not letting me talk to ANYONE she dosnt know IRL, i have to wait untill she, my dad, and my non-furry+white brother*  leaves the house*im adopted and my borth mother was a slut, i have many brothers and sisters from her that i keep in touch with, intrestingly enough its my brother from my fathers side that is a furry and none from my moms side arefather....fat-herfat her.......


That's why my skype account is secret and I mostly only IM. BTW do you seriously not know what twitter is or are you just the dumbest troll ever?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> plus i spat out my pills today



You dun goofed, son....


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> You're both fucking humans
> Your personas being of different species shouldnt matter
> 
> Some people take this fandom way too seriously
> ...




Fursona*

thats what its called for furries


and no, inside we are not humans, the main issue is that i am a cat and she is a dragon


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> Fursona*
> 
> thats what its called for furries
> 
> ...



No, you are not. You are a human, you don't even has a soul, any of us has a sou, when we die we disappear as we have never existed, tough right? But it's the truth. Religion was made because of _fear_


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> You dun goofed, son....





well i havent punched any nuns yet so i think im fine!


serously, they dont have any affect anyway, they give me so much it could severly hurt a normal person, not only was my birth mom a slut but she was also a drug addict so i developed a very high tolerance to all drugs of any kind, dund no pill works for me, hell, mine as well try pez instead of an asprian when i hit my head into the brick wall


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

To OP, my advice is that you should be a man and put on the rapesuit!


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> Fursona*
> 
> thats what its called for furries
> 
> ...


ermahgerd
I cant
I just cant
I am so fucking done
I cracked, FAF. 
Like a pistachio.

You're confusing furries with therianism/otherkins/whatever other people think they're animals.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> well i havent punched any nuns yet so i think im fine!
> 
> 
> serously, they dont have any affect anyway, they give me so much it could severly hurt a normal person, not only was my birth mom a slut but she was also a drug addict so i developed a very high tolerance to all drugs of any kind, dund no pill works for me, hell, mine as well try pez instead of an asprian when i hit my head into the brick wall



I'm just saying, the last time I skipped a med I was bugging pretty bad. Just be careful.

Also the more you post, the more sad I get putting a picture to the type of life you live. It seems like some kind of really cheesy movie with a kind of ending that has the main character ending up right where they were at the start. No offense...


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> That's why my skype account is secret and I mostly only IM. BTW do you seriously not know what twitter is or are you just the dumbest troll ever?




i know what it is, my white human brother uses it all the time, i just pretend not to know about things i dont care for

and wait, skype can IM???

i never used it because i thought it only did video chat



damn, BRB, my batt is about to die, gotta grab the charger without waking up my dad


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i know what it is, my *white human brother* uses it all the time, i just pretend not to know about things i dont care for


You seriously think you're a cat
oemgee


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm just saying, the last time I skipped a med I was bugging pretty bad. Just be careful.
> 
> Also the more you post, the more sad I get putting a picture to the type of life you live. It seems like some kind of really cheesy movie with a kind of ending that has the main character ending up right where they were at the start. No offense...





i have no people skills whatsoever, my life is a lit better then what i make it seem, i am quite happy, i just suck at showing it, if you saw me IRL you couldent even tell it was the same guy


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah I play Fifa to, with my ghost shark friends.  
"You're a ghost shark for fucks sake!" I scream.  "How can you play soccer if your a ghost, a ghost shark at that!" I implor. My ghost shark friend replies, "Its called futbol". Then I said, "What that fuck? How am I playing soccer with a mexican ghost shark?" Then I woke up and my roommate said "Mexican ghost shark dream again?".


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> damn, BRB, my batt is about to die, gotta grab the charger without waking up my dad


Is your dad human too? Gross :V


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Op. 

You are literally the stupidest piece of retarded shit I have ever seen in all of existence. Fireball whiskey be damned, a half dazed paint huffer would call you batshit insane, and you'd have the Pope next to him nodding in agreement, perhaps wondering what kind of god would create such an insufferable, insane being. Never have I read such an entertainingly crazy post. Hell, it makes me wish that *I* were that crazzy, because these are just the kind of times that need lunatics to restore an ideology of sanity. 

So let's be clear.
You can't read minds. 
You are literally stuck in a delusion. 
You are an idiot (let me reiterate this). 

If I had a nickle for every time someone came to the forums believing that they could read minds, I would literally have one-fucking-nickle. You ARE an oddity. But, let's pretend for a second that we did believe everything you had to say here. You want my fucking adive? _Man the fuck up and hit that pussy._

Fucking hit it. She wants it. If you truly believe that you weren't ready (or didn't want to), you wouldn't be here asking for advice. You DON'T want to slow down. You're trying to justify human sexuality through a veil of fucked up fandom shit that has absolutely no relevance on the fact that _she simply wants the D._

Now--on the off chance that you honestly don't want a sexual relationship. No one's fucking forcing you, man. You put your goddamned foot down and you walk to the hell out, but only after you've said in a precise, clear, and intelligent manner why shit's fucked up, yo. This isn't rocket science. Don't dissect this. If you really have autism, then you've gotta get in your head that interpersonal relationships (both physical and mental) are not straightforward concepts and cannot be run through the normal pattern of thinking. 

So look for you want. Take a giant fucking dose of reality (and _really_ get rid of this other-wordly mentality), and get your shit straight. I'm feeling a bit kind--so that's _actual_ advice. You can't be forced into a situation. Forget all social tact. Be verbal. Set straight what you want in a functional relationship, and don't budge. IF she pressed on, then congrats--you've met someone more insane than you. Keep that in mind, go from there.

Fuck it. I don't even know what the original question was anymore. Advice? You want fucking advice?

Don't go onto a fucking furry forum, say you can read minds, and then ask for fucking advice. If the middle part was true, then you wouldn't goddamned be here needing our advice now, would you?


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> You seriously think you're a cat
> oemgee




when i say human i mean non-furry, i have a furry brother who i call my cat brother, its polite to call people by their preferred species


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i know what it is, my white human brother uses it all the time, i just pretend not to know about things i dont care forand wait, skype can IM???i never used it because i thought it only did video chatdamn, BRB, my batt is about to die, gotta grab the charger without waking up my dad


Aw memories... two years ago I spent countless nights literally walking over my brother and stepsister to get my laptop charger to get on my little pony forums. What's your skype then?... I see many more interesting conversations in the future.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i have no people skills whatsoever, my life is a lit better then what i make it seem, i am quite happy, i just suck at showing it, if you saw me IRL you couldent even tell it was the same guy



Well, despite your lack of social skills, you seem to be quite funny. That counts for something at least. And you've gotten to your 3rd page without getting a shutdown thread. That's better than most people who come here.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:
			
		

> Op.
> 
> You are literally the stupidest piece of retarded shit I have ever seen in all of existence.


mother of sig


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

People don't like being called by their species preference. This isn't tumblr!


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Op.
> 
> You are literally the stupidest piece of retarded shit I have ever seen in all of existence. Fireball whiskey be damned, a half dazed paint huffer would call you batshit insane, and you'd have the Pope next to him nodding in agreement, perhaps wondering what kind of god would create such an insufferable, inane being. Never have I read such an entertainingly crazy post. Hell, it makes me wish that *I* were that crazzy, because these are just the kind of times that need lunatics to restore an ideology of sanity.
> 
> ...




i said "i can "read minds" "  notice the double quote stating that when i originally said it i was saying it in a manner that stated that i knew i could not read minds but was just using that word because i felt like annoying her at the time the conversation was going on



serouisly, my batt is about to die, i will be off for like 10 mins


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> serouisly, my batt is about to die, i will be off for like 10 mins


Die with it
dont


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> i said "i can "read minds" "  notice the double quote stating that when i originally said it i was saying it in a manner that stated that i knew i could not read minds but was just using that word because i felt like annoying her at the time the conversation was going on
> 
> serouisly, my batt is about to die, i will be off for like 10 mins



*GET BACK YOU YOU FAIRY TOED CUNT I SWEAR TO GOD I'LL HAVE WRUNG THE SARCASM OUT OF YOU GODDAMNED NECK HAIRS BY TIME I'M DONE WITH YOU*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> serouisly, my batt is about to die, i will be off for like 10 mins



Where is your god now? What kind of evil god would allow that?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

There are definitely some very.......interesting people out there in the world. I wonder how many of them are like the OP?


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *GET BACK YOU YOU FAIRY TOED CUNT I SWEAR TO GOD I'LL HAVE WRUNG THE SARCASM OUT OF YOU GODDAMNED NECK HAIRS BY TIME I'M DONE WITH YOU*


42edgy9me


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> There are definitely some very.......interesting people out there in the world. I wonder how many of them are like the OP?


 
A lot, a fucking lot.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> There are definitely some very.......interesting people out there in the world. I wonder how many of them are like the OP?



More than you realize. Ever see the mythology & folklore section of yahoo answers?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *GET BACK YOU YOU FAIRY TOED CUNT I SWEAR TO GOD I'LL HAVE WRUNG THE SARCASM OUT OF YOU GODDAMNED NECK HAIRS BY TIME I'M DONE WITH YOU*


What is wrong with you? That's a bit much don't you think? A simple insult would've been fine.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> More than you realize. Ever see the mythology & folklore section of yahoo answers?



I am aware, yes..........

People are strange. I don't think I can deal.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Aw memories... two years ago I spent countless nights literally walking over my brother and stepsister to get my laptop charger to get on my little pony forums. What's your skype then?... I see many more interesting conversations in the future.





durrr.......


i havent used skype in sutch a long time i forgot...


i make new one!


i loose more account that way then any other....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I am aware, yes..........
> 
> People are strange. I don't think I can deal.



Normal people are boring, I can't deal with normal people.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *GET BACK YOU YOU FAIRY TOED CUNT I SWEAR TO GOD I'LL HAVE WRUNG THE SARCASM OUT OF YOU GODDAMNED NECK HAIRS BY TIME I'M DONE WITH YOU*




im back, was that so hard?

also, im half trolling half serious, trolling people like you and serous with other, nicer people


your anger is a sign of my succsess on the trolling half


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> What is wrong with you? That's a bit much don't you think? A simple insult would've been fine.



Did not mean for font to go all the way to 7 eleven.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Normal people are boring, I can't deal with normal people.





then you must love me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

Monkey Scrotum


----------



## Distorted (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Normal people are boring, I can't deal with normal people.



I've seen one of those before. He was all productive and well-meaning and actually knew how to have decent but bland conversation. I found it quite disturbing...

Why can't people be like half normal and half strange? I could get with that. That'd be nice.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd say OP isn't weird enough.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im back, was that so hard?
> 
> also, im half trolling half serious, trolling people like you and serous with other, nicer people
> 
> your anger is a sign of my succsess on the trolling half



Look. last time I drank, my friend yanked my clothes of the drying line and said someone took them. 
I responded by grabbing a baseball bat and taking off on a 49cc scooter down every backalley I knew searching for the thieving bastards (who never existed.)

Basically what I'm saying is, _fuck you, I've already swung the bat._


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> then you must love me



I actually do, all this is fucking hilarious



Distorted said:


> I've seen one of those before. He was all productive and well-meaning and actually knew how to have decent but bland conversation. I found it quite disturbing...
> 
> Why can't people be like half normal and half strange? I could get with that. That'd be nice.



Maybe in an ideal world


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Look. last time I drank, my friend yanked my clothes of the drying line and said someone took them.
> I responded by grabbing a baseball bat and taking off on a 49cc scooter down every backalley I knew searching for the thieving bastards (who never existed.)
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is, _fuck you, I've already swung the bat._


I can't reply to that, apparently your a freaking idiot.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I've seen one of those before. He was all productive and well-meaning and actually knew how to have decent but bland conversation. I found it quite disturbing...
> 
> Why can't people be like half normal and half strange? I could get with that. That'd be nice.



|

i can be half normal, not around other furries though, just around non-furs so they dont lock me up in the wacky shack again


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I can't reply to that, apparently your a freaking idiot.



*You're*, oh the irony


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> |
> 
> i can be half normal, not around other furries though, just around non-furs so they dont lock me up in the wacky shack again


Wacky shack? That sounds fun.  Explain this wacky shack.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I can't reply to that, apparently your a freaking idiot.



Look-- I don't think anyone here has ever denied that. Not even me. Check the sig mate. 
What I can say is that if you ever need a man of action--_I'm him._ I will be there at your side with a gun and a grin an moment's notice. 

But that's off topic.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> But that's off topic.



But aren't we in the off topic section :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Look-- I don't think anyone here has ever denied that. Not even me. Check the sig mate.
> What I can say is that if you ever need a man of action--_I'm him._ I will be there at your side with a gun and a grin an moment's notice.
> 
> But that's off topic.



Guns are for pussies, real men use fists.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Look-- I don't think anyone here has ever denied that. Not even me. Check the sig mate.
> What I can say is that if you ever need a man of action--_I'm it._ I will be there at your side with a gun and a grin an moment's notice.
> 
> But that's off topic.


Thats why I said that, cuz of your sig.  Get *you're*(that better Kitsune?)shit together mate.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Thats why I said that, cuz of your sig.  Get *you're*(that better Kitsune?)shit together mate.



I know you are trolling but couldn't help myself to laugh. *YOUR*


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Guns are for pussies, real men use fists.



And knives. 
See, knives are dangerous. You have them in your kitchen drawer. You think, "Oh, that hurts. It cuts. But it's _just_ a knife."

Then you get stabbed six times outside a bar for no other particular reason than the fact that you were wearing green the day before Saint Patrick's day. You call nine-one-one, sit down to wait, and suddenly--you feel a bit cold. You close you eyes and think, "Can't believe they ruined my favorite shirt", right before you grow very tired and bleed to death thirty seconds before EMT arrives.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I know you are trolling but couldn't help myself to laugh. *YOUR*


Aaaahhhh, you caught me. Fare and square.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Thats why I said that, cuz of your sig.



2meta for me man. 
It's 3am here. What the fuck am I doing? 

Goodnight all. I'll check this trainwreck in the morning.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> And knives.
> See, knives are dangerous. You have them in your kitchen drawer. You think, "Oh, that hurts. It cuts. But it's _just_ a knife."
> 
> Then you get stabbed six times outside a bar for no other particular reason than the fact that you were wearing green the day before Saint Patrick's day. You call nine-one-one, sit down to wait, and suddenly--you feel a bit cold. You close you eyes and think, "Can't believe they ruined my favorite shirt", right before you grow very tired and bleed to death thirty seconds before EMT arrives.



Someone with martian arts training would fuck up an inexperienced fag with a knife. Knives are for pussies and emos.


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wacky shack? That sounds fun.  Explain this wacky shack.




fun name for insane asylum


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 6, 2013)

It's like we are dealing with a 14 year old furry version of Chris-Chan here... Holy balls this is retarded


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Someone with martian arts training would fuck up an inexperienced fag with a knife. Knives are for pussies and emos.





Kitsune Cross said:


> Someone with martian arts training





Kitsune Cross said:


> martian arts training





Kitsune Cross said:


> martian arts




For some reason, this last thing tickled me to death. I'll be giggling about this as I crawl into bed to await hangover.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It's like we are dealing with a 14 year old furry version of Chris-Chan here... Holy balls this is retarded



It's 5:20 AM, I'm high, this is the only thread in the forum, we all want some fun.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> For some reason, this last thing tickled me to death. I'll be giggling about this as I crawl into bed to await hangover.



Oh fuck, yea fuck -_-

martial arts, I'm still learning english and this kinds of shit continue to happen in spanish it is artes mar*c*iales. Sorry~


----------



## zed the cat (Oct 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh fuck, yea fuck -_-
> 
> martial arts






THE MARTAINS ARE COMMING THE MARTAINS ARE COMMING!!!!!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> THE MARTAINS ARE COMMING THE MARTAINS ARE COMMING!!!!!



martians* martains sound like some freaky fish


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2013)

zed the cat said:


> im back, was that so hard?
> 
> also, im half trolling half serious, trolling people like you and serous with other, nicer people
> 
> ...



Ok so you came here just to shit post. You can leave.


----------

